# Fish care while away?



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

What do you guys do when you need to be away for an extended period of time - say 3 weeks - a month? Is there a service you use to maintain your tanks?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I have a friend who can take care of my fish.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love to know as well as i'm going on a trip in a few months time.. only a week but i like my tanks looked at each day as equipment can fail and i've about 15 tanks currently running and will have salty by then as well...

Tagging along


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

It seems like there are enough of us scattered around the GTA that everyone should be close to another hobbyist. I know I'd be happy to take care of someone else's fish while they're away in exchange for the same when I'm travelling. If you've got a couple of hundred posts and a bunch of positive reviews on this forum, you're probably as skilled as any random service you can find online 

I wonder if people would be willing to put their forum username on a map (closest major intersection, not their actual address) to facilitate this sort of thing...


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I do vacation care as part of my servicing in the gta


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

infolific said:


> It seems like there are enough of us scattered around the GTA that everyone should be close to another hobbyist. I know I'd be happy to take care of someone else's fish while they're away in exchange for the same when I'm travelling. If you've got a couple of hundred posts and a bunch of positive reviews on this forum, you're probably as skilled as any random service you can find online
> 
> I wonder if people would be willing to put their forum username on a map (closest major intersection, not their actual address) to facilitate this sort of thing...


I think this is a great idea!


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

Wiccandove said:


> I think this is a great idea!


it is a great idea as long as you know and trust the person though as you are letting a stranger into your home while your home is empty. I will be comfortable only when I know the person for a while and not just randomly pick off a map. Not to mention liability issue such as when the person slip and fall in your home, or damage your property by accident.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Maybe camera would help to keep an eye remotely... not with the liability issue though. I use auto feeder and camera for freshwater tank and have left it for a month other than the water evaporation, everything was ok. I can see how salt water need more attention like feeding the corals. Something you can think about is auto top-off, throw in an extra heater, additional filter to keep the water clean longer, auto feeder to feed sparingly and change the water before you leave on vaca.


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

canadianeh said:


> it is a great idea as long as you know and trust the person though as you are letting a stranger into your home while your home is empty. I will be comfortable only when I know the person for a while and not just randomly pick off a map. Not to mention liability issue such as when the person slip and fall in your home, or damage your property by accident.


All fair points, but part of the objective would be to find out who is around you. Meet up for a coffee before either of you are in need and give you a chance to get to know them well enough beforehand.

As for liability, isn't that something people have to worry about anyway? It's no different than the liability for visitors, is it? Not that I'm a lawyer or insurance expert...


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

clubsoda said:


> I use auto feeder and camera for freshwater tank and have left it for a month other than the water evaporation, everything was ok.


I've done the same, but I think the concern is that something can go wrong. If your filter stopped working on the second day of your vacation, your automated feeder isn't going to be enough  Or if a fish happened to die, wouldn't you like to have it removed?


----------



## canadianeh (Dec 26, 2016)

infolific said:


> All fair points, but part of the objective would be to find out who is around you. Meet up for a coffee before either of you are in need and give you a chance to get to know them well enough beforehand.
> 
> As for liability, isn't that something people have to worry about anyway? It's no different than the liability for visitors, is it? Not that I'm a lawyer or insurance expert...


Same thing. All fair points. Again, it is going back to how comfortable you are. It is your home and tank after all. No right and wrong here.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Another option to avoid the liability or security issue is to bring the fish and setup to another member's house and just reimburse whatever cost necessary.

I guess depends how much of a hassle is to moving the setup... or how much you love the fish


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

If you post what kind of fishes they are maybe some members here will be able to house them temporarily...


----------



## Wiccandove (May 19, 2012)

clubsoda said:


> Another option to avoid the liability or security issue is to bring the fish and setup to another member's house and just reimburse whatever cost necessary.
> 
> I guess depends how much of a hassle is to moving the setup... or how much you love the fish


not when you have 9 tanks


----------

